# baby dove found need advice



## sheila c (Jul 29, 2008)

My husband almost ran this little guy over with the mower. The mom was around but wasnt doing to much we finally brought him in the house and feed him. We have had him ( MO short for mower ) for 10 days he looks kinda like a mourning dove by the picts ive seen but am not sure. He seems to be doing ok will drink water and is eating ok but doesnt seem to be growing except for more feathers. is there something special we should be feeding him ? we are doing oatmeal with bird seed in it and he likes it. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Welcome to Piegon-Talk Sheila C. 

Could you please post a picture of your little bird so we can make a better evaluation as to his age & condition. 

You are saying he is still getting feathers so I can assume he is less than 30days old.

Are you hand feeding him? Or is he eating on his own?

You have found the right place, all the help in the world is availabe to you here.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It would be great if you could provide us with a picture so we can, hopefully, identify the little guy. If you are in the states and you do have a native Dove, it needs to be turned over to a licensed rehabber. If so, I will do my best to find one near you.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Welcome to the forum and thanks for helping out. As mentioned, if a Mourning
Dove then the bird is a protected one and should be brought to a licensed
rehabber or other licensed person. They do need a balanced diet especially
at this time as a baby while developing feathers and growing hopefully to full
size. If you let folks know your general whereabouts, it will help members
to assist you to look for someone (if available) in your area. 

Thanks again for ensuring the safety of the baby in the meantime.

fp


----------



## sheila c (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you i am in nebraska as far as i could tell there is only 1 person and he doesnt do rescues and its in omaha thats 3 hours away. i have tried to do a picture but cant figure it out it tells me its its to big. i will keep tring. thank you again. we have had him for 11 days he couldnt be more than 14 days more like 12 -13.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sheila c said:


> Thank you i am in nebraska as far as i could tell there is only 1 person and he doesnt do rescues and its in omaha thats 3 hours away. i have tried to do a picture but cant figure it out it tells me its its to big. i will keep tring. thank you again. we have had him for 11 days he couldnt be more than 14 days more like 12 -13.


If you will click on your name in one of your posts, it will take you to your profile page and you'll see an option there to create a photo album. Those pictures don't have to be resized. Maybe that would be easier.


----------



## sheila c (Jul 29, 2008)

*pict of MO*









Ok i think i figured it out here are some picts of mo ,the dove ? about 11-13 days old.?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Mo does look like a baby Mourning Dove to me. Please try to keep any of the food/formula from drying on the feathers/quills/fuzz .. it becomes like concrete and is difficult to get off once it "sets". You might want to try to find Kaytee Exact or another hookbill baby bird formula at a local pet store. It will have more of the nutrients that the little dove needs. 

I'll check in a bit to see if I can find any wildlife rehab places that might be close to you. 

Terry


----------



## sheila c (Jul 29, 2008)

thank you can you tell about how old he is? he does drink on his own and we have bird food and water in his box we hand feed him and he eats fine. so far so good. hope you can find a rehab place for him.

thanks again


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

He's a cutie.  I'm not sure how old he is, not more than three weeks I wouldn't think. You can feel free to bathe him, just put a few inches of warm water in the bathroom sink or a bowl, plop him in, and sponge him off. They enjoy it and it's great at keeping the baby food off him.


----------

